# Did the PCD on Friday April 3rd



## EnergyBiz (Feb 20, 2009)

My brother and I headed from Louisville to Spartanburg for the PCD experience on April 2nd, got the factory tour. Friday was the big day. We walked into the PCD building and behold! My car was sitting there, in the lobby, with a big "DO NOT TOUCH" sign on it. 
After salivating for a few minutes, we were off to the track. Donnie Isley was a great instructor. Taking hot laps in the M5 was crazy as was the skidpad. 
I just wish I could have stayed longer. Highly recomended. BMW definitely made the experience top notch from the hotel, to dinner etc.. 
Thanks again Donnie!

Loren Miller


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Congrats on your new Ultimate Driving Toy:thumbup:

Do you have anymore pics?


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Congrats!!!! We're glad you had a great time :thumbup:

Enjoy your new BMW!


----------



## willwin2day (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks Loren!


----------

